# ++Horus Heresy Campaign Weekend++ 17-19 April 2015 NWGC UK



## corai

I'm pleased to announce the first of a series of Campaign Weekends for the Horus Heresy Being held by myself at the North West Gaming Centre in Stockport UK.


The weekend promises 6 full games as well as a free Strike Force mini event on the Friday Evening, the opportunity for apocalypse games on the Saturday evening and get-you-by rules for the Legions not yet covered by Forge World.


The Campaign Pack is available here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yn3ctlrujqah469/HH_Pack_V2.1.pdf?dl=0


And tickets are already begining to get snapped up so if you are interested, please come along!


Any questions, please feel free to put them to me in this thread.


Thanks

Dan


----------



## corai

++Reserved for Entrants++

Loyalists
1. Paul Busfield
2. Dave O'Neill
3. Dan Quirk
4. Daz Jones 
5. Simon Fisher
6. Andy Figg
7. Chris Stone
8. David Braines
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

16.

Traitors
1. Neil Pritchard
2. Simon Burdett
3. James Clark
4. David Allan
5. Graham Sanders
6. Alex Barnes
7. Nick Caplo
8. Chaz Budworth
9. Simon White
10. Craig Biddulph
11. Richie Cox
12. 
13. 
14.
15.
16.


Xenos
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated. Only 2 loyalist tickets left in the first batch now!

I have also updated the rules pack to V1.3. A few clarifications, an extra rule for Dark Angels and access to Imperial Knights as a Lord of War for Legion armies.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated again.

A big pack update is in the works including a few more rules clarifications and rules for fielding Eldar Corsairs.


----------



## corai

Campaign Pack Updated


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated again. Only 2 traitor tickets left in the first batch now!


----------



## corai

And another traitor ticket sold! Only one to go until the first batch of tickets for Traitors is sold out!


----------



## corai

I'm toying around trying to come up with an iconic logo for The Portcullis Incident to get made into a vectored image then put onto commemorative dice, tokens and templates to give away as prizes and/or freebies but coming a bit unstuck deciding which way to go. A generic riff on the Horus Heresy inconography? A stylised or Heraldric Portcullis? Some combination of the two, or something I haven't even thought of! Any help or feedback is appreicated. Here's what I have so far:



Also, on a related note, would players rather have fancy, high end trophies for the few winners at a campaign weekend, or more freebies like objective marker tokens, templates and or commemorative dice etc given to everyone?

thanks
Dan


----------



## corai

Wow, the first lot of Traitor tickets have fully sold out and I've opened up more tickets for each faction. With 8 signed up, the first batch of traitor tickets are sold out, but don't fret if you want to come and only have a traitor faction:

You'll see below the entrants list is now the paid reserves list. Any traitors who still want to come can send money and be added to the paid reserves list. Once the loyalist and traitor sides both have 2 paid reserves each (so the initial loyalist tickets will need to have sold as well) , they will be converted to actual tickets.
Hopefully this will keep us from having a massively one sided weekend!


Thanks
Dan


----------



## corai

The Entrants list has been updated again (more loyalists are taking up the cause!) and in some exciting news I've had the first shipment of goodies for the event. Every pplayer in The Portcullis Incident Campaign Weekend will be the lucky owner of a set of these custom made objective markers for use in games.



They're the first in a series of freebies being sorted out to be given out to players at the event!


----------



## corai

Campaign Pack in 1st post updated


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated - just 2 loyalist tickets left in the first batch now!


----------



## corai

Given the amount of interest in further tickets, We have managed to open up some further ticket spaces for both loyalist and traitor players. There are now 16 available spaces for both. Any xenos players at this point will be folded into either the loyalist or traitor faction at registration. However, if sufficient xenos players sign up, they will be able to play an an entirely seperate 3rd faction.


A pack update will come following the release of Book IV: Conquest.


So grab your tickets soon!


----------



## corai

entrants list updated


----------



## corai

Big Pack Update in First post following the FW FAQ and Conquest releases


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated


----------



## corai

A little over 6 weeks to the event and only 17 days until the event pack is locked! Exciting times!

I'm also pleased to announce that Kromlech are kindly offering prize support for the event so there will be some goodies up for grabs for the various hobby awards!


----------



## corai

Entrants list updated. 

Just a few weeks to the event now, but there are still a few tickets left so anyone interested should snap one up!


----------

